# Canadian Rockies



## Bobw235 (Apr 15, 2016)

Going through some old shots and updating with new software.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2016)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 15, 2016)

From East Jasper one evening as the sun was going down.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 15, 2016)

There is a triangle from Jasper, to Kamloops, to Banff, that has some of the most spectacular mountain scenery in the world.  The mountains are not as high as the Colorado Rockies, but the Canadian Rockies seem to be "newer", and have some spectacular cliffs, etc.  Plus, the abundance of wildlife on that drive is an added bonus.  It's not unusual to find a big bull Elk "standing guard" in the middle of the road, or a herd of mountain sheep using the roadway as their easiest path.  When I retired, we closed up the house for a month, and headed North to Canada, and just wandered....best vacation we ever took.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 16, 2016)

Gorgeous, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 16, 2016)

Medicine Lake.  The water drains away in the Fall and Winter, becoming a mudflat until the glaciers flood it again the next year.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 18, 2016)

More photos I edited yesterday.

From Moraine Lake.





On the road back from Moraine Lake:



Near Banff after an overnight snowfall:



In Banff:


----------

